# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte!

## Nossa

I've finished reading this book a couple of days ago, I was reading it as a part of my novel course, and kinda felt happy at the begining about having it included in the curriculum, cuz it's been on my list for so long. Having finished it, I thought it was time for an honest review.

The story tells of the passionate yet disturbing love story of Heathcliff and Catherine. Heathcliff is an adopted gypsy, who was taken in the house of Catherine's father, Mr. Earnshaw, and mostly treated as a slave. 
While being under Earnshaw's roof, Heathcliff and Catherind build a strong love story, that would be only broken when Catherine declares that it would only degrade her to marry Heathcliff, despite her love for him.
Heathcliff runs away from home, and comes back to find Catherine married to Edgar Linton, someone whom he always thought of as a rival.
By his comeback, Heathcliff carries on a destructive scheme, to get even with all those who wronged him in the past, even Catherine herself.

For me, I didn't expect any festive atmosphere in the novel, and I def. didn't get one. The story is a bit too gloomy for me. I had a hard time accepting many of the characters' actions and reactions, it seemed for me sometimes that someone like Heathcliff is nothing but a sociopath freak, who enjoys hurting people, even those he loves.
By the end of the story, I got the feeling that I was kinda left with nothing, I didn't feel bad for Heathcliff or Catherine, I didn't feel touched or moved or anything of that kind. But maybe it's me after all..lol

I didn't enjoy the story, not much at least. I can honestly say that I only kept on reading, cuz I need to for university, but that's about it.

4/10

----------


## MrD

Cathy and Heathcliffe had social barriers to getting together in marriage. The next generation of Catherine and Hareton stand a chance. The breaking down of artificially created barriers to human interaction is a necessary function that we now see as a right.

But yeah, it isn't the most exciting social read right now and more considered part o fliterature education.

----------


## Niamh

Nossa you are being generous i give it 2/10

----------


## Lote-Tree

I would not say Wuthering Heights is one of my favourite Love Story. In fact I would not call it a love story. It's an obsession between two characters in which you lose sympathy for both. Love and suffering is something I can understand but love and violence - not!

----------


## Nossa

@MrD: I agree that to a certain extent, the next generation is better than the first (if we excluded Linton Heathcliff), but that's not what people take on the novel, Heathcliff and Cathering made me, personally, hate the idea of love if it leads to such suffering. Love isn't supposed to be like that, I mean there IS suffering in love sometimes, but not like that, as Lote mentioned. I kinda thought of Heathcliff as a loser who just needs to get a freaking life!

@Niamh: lmao..it's funny you say that, cuz when I was about to put my rating, I wondered if it's gonna be okay to put 2 or 3, cuz I thought that this is the lowest it can get. But I agree, it doesn't deserve more than 2..lol

@Lote: I totally agree with you!

----------


## Crazy_mode60

nossa iam not with you, Really the story verrrry nice , showing alot of traditions and their thought ......

sorry all i have no time to omplete now but i promise to omplete another timeeeee ok bye

----------


## JCamilo

I just crossed with a quotation of Dante Gabriel Rossetti about this book: 
"It was set in Hell but the places are oddly named with english names". 

Anyways, the reason why the new generation have a chance is because Heathcliff is dead. The book biggest trait is how the narrative and geography is under his influence, of his mind. He is tormented, so is the world around him and everyone around him. As this, the book is a masterpiece, a step in direction of the moderm romance where the mind would be the real "guide" of all characters, language and action. 
I would say it is a Love Story. But a love story between two villains.

----------


## karo

The first time I came across this story was in the form of the 1940's (I think) movie starring Lawrence Olivier and Vivien Leigh (I think). I was quite young then, and I was incredibly touched by the passion and the tragedy of it. This impression remained when I eventualy read the book as an adult and had seen several other movie adaptations. We have two very ambitious and hot headed characters (does that make them villains?) in Catherine and Heathcliff. They are passionately in love but they cannot realise this love because of social stigma. The passion that could not flower under the conditions in and around Wuthering Heights when Catherine and Heathcliff were young, however, is too strong to die, and turns destructive. In the end it kills them both. I think emotions are like that: every positive has its equal and opposite negative. Bronte's Heathcliff and Catherine are not characters who can live with half measures. Catherine tries to be happy (after all, social standing and luxury is what she wanted in life), but languishes in her comfortable marriage to Edgar. Heathcliff becomes a successful business man, but his new found wealth cannot replace what he lost (the love of his life) when he ran away from Wuthering Heights. They both, in their own way, try to live up to society's standards of success, but are unfulfilled, and eventually embittered, because they cannot be with their true mate. The violence in this novel is born out of suffering and frustration. It's sad and tragic and a very difficult read.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> The first time I came across this story was in the form of the 1940's (I think) movie starring Lawrence Olivier and Vivien Leigh (I think).


The film was from 1939 and starred Laurence Olivier and Merle Oberon (two people who despised each other, by the way!).

I have always believed this novel to be a love story. I agree with Lote that it is an obsession. Basically, it is an obsessive love. I am not saying that I feel sorry for Heathcliff or anything, but I put Cathy at fault for everything that took place in it. Yeah, there is this "social" thing going on. If Cathy had never had the "fortune" of becoming a part of that higher class of people that she married into, the events that took place in the novel would probably never have happened. It all took place because of Cathy's greed. She still loved Heathcliff, but she felt she was superior to him. She seemed to play on his emotions alot. She also knew his temperment. She knew he loved her, but she would never completely give herself to him. Basically, she was a tease! The funny thing is, in my opinion, they were positively perfect for each other. Neither one ever really wanted anyone else but each other. They were both selfish. She with her "class" (and, in her way, Heathcliff, too) and he with his love for her. I kind of think that if he didn't have the _sligthest_ feeling that she didn't care for him in any way, he wouldn't have been so "tortured" by her. It is just a dark, tormented story. I actually liked it, though. It isn't something I would recommend to just anyone, of course.

----------


## karo

> The film was from 1939 and starred Laurence Olivier and Merle Oberon (two people who despised each other, by the way!).
> 
> I put Cathy at fault for everything that took place in it. Yeah, there is this "social" thing going on. If Cathy had never had the "fortune" of becoming a part of that higher class of people that she married into, the events that took place in the novel would probably never have happened. It all took place because of Cathy's greed.


Thanks, Lady Wentworth, for the correct details regarding the movie. The fact that Olivier and Oberon were none too keen on each other is also very interesting!

Regarding Cathy's deviousness, I have often thought the same. In a way, she never gave Heathcliff a chance to prove himself "worthy" of her, i.e. to be capable of providing her with the kind of lifestyle she wished for. Of late, though, I'm coming round to a different point of view. I am less able to put blame on her. What "career option", other than becoming wife to a wealthy husband, did a woman in the 19th century have? Very few and none of them too glamorous I should think. When it comes to harsh reality, love and morality almost always take second place, and, sadly, I think that much is as true today as it was then.

----------


## JCamilo

I Disagree, the only way Heatcliff could prove worth of her was being what he was. It is obvious that the romantic tradional character (Linton) was unworth of her (as much as unworth means unfit) and that their love is not meant to be a happy love. Both were deviants, proud of it, aware of it and knew that the only soul that was fit to them was each other.
The real tragedy was her early death, otherwise Heatcliff and Cathy would just turn the linton family a hell, and still in love each other.

----------


## thelastmelon

I disagree with many of you when I say that I absolutely loved the book.
I have just bought it in English and will re-read it, and see what I think next time.

----------


## Etienne

A weird but very interesting book, I found it a very good read.

----------


## Annamariah

It is quite well written and the plot is interesting enough, but I find the fact that none of the characters are likeable somewhat disturbing. (And the whole story was just too sad!)

----------


## Silvia

I loved it the first time I read it...It almost made me cry!
And it is actually among my favourite novels...
I am rereading it now because of a paper I have to write for English classes and I must admit I'm not enjoyning it as much as I did the first time...perhaps it's just because I already know what's happening next, or because I'm paying too much attention to the symbols and themes...
Anyway, I would hardly recommend that everyone should read it, it's such a powerful novel! :Banana:

----------


## soupdragon

Great thread. When I first read WH, I was blown away by how darned strange it was...I thought, "where on earth did little Emily B get such ideas from, living a quiet life out there on the moors". Ive just finished listening to it on audio tape (read by Hannah Gordon). Hearing it made me feel more annoyed with the characters than I did when reading it. I dont know why. They are very intruiging, selfish, unheeding. God knows how Nellie survived it all! She is the only remotely normal person in the whole book.
I do think its an incredible work. I also would like to kick heathcliffs butt up and down the moors til he bloomin well cheered up.

----------


## Silvia

> I also would like to kick heathcliffs butt up and down the moors til he bloomin well cheered up.


 :FRlol: ....funny, Heathcliff is actually the character I sympathise the most with!
I can't stand Catherine, on the contrary...she behaves like a spoilt child :Smash:

----------


## valleyjune

I totally agree with you. I sympathised with H and felt he was the most deep and passionate of the characters. Also I cannot say I haven't admired his unconditional and absolute up to the extremes love for Cathy which could transform him into a saint or a demon...

One of my favourites. too. I'm so glad people still like this kind of novels. many friends of mine have found it out-of-date and irritating :-(

----------


## amalia1985

My all-time favorite, I've been madly in love with that book since I was 13!!! I always want to be honest, and I confess that I cannot be objective when it comes to Emily Bronte's novel.

Heatchliff is my literary love, and Catherine must be one of the most intriguing and yes, I dare say, charming characters with all her flaws and weaknesses. These characters are humans, never idealised, earthly, dark, mysterious, and passionate. I guess I always fall for everything Gothic, but I fell in love with the novel ever since the first time I read it, and the years in University only managed to increase my love for "Wuthering Heights".

----------


## amalia1985

Yes. I think that he is a trully unique character. The scene where Nelly informs him of Catherine's death is soooooo special for me. Remember? "I cannot live without my life! I cannot live without my soul!". These words are so powerful!! As you said, there are scenes and dialogues in the novel that "stays" with you.

----------


## Lady Raven

I loved Wuthering Heights. It's a dark story with equally dark characters, and that's why I enjoyed it so much. It's a love story with many complexities. I don't like Cathy, and then I do. I feel sorry for Heathcliff, and then I don't. I feel that I _understand_ these two characters, though. They are fallible, just as we all are, and that makes them more realistic to me.

----------


## Nossa

> I know people who can't stand that book (for some reason they usually seem to be lovers of _Jane Eyre_), but I think it's just gorgeous. And so complex.


I think my reason for hating the book might seem a bit vague. But for some reason I didn't identify with the emotions and the people in the story. It just didn't feel real. I felt that I was watching a bunch of people acting a school play. Too much drama, too much screaming and overall a dark story. I normaly like the Jane Austen kinda stories. There are complications and everything, but you won't feel weird about them. For me, I felt that the story is just a bit too...harsh if you can describe a novel like this.

----------


## Virgil

Without getting into detail (because I've done so on many other threads on this novel) but i consider this the best English novel of the 19th century. Powerful story, magnificent characters, a unique and original world view for its time, perfectly constructed, and marvelous prose. There is nothing I can possibly be critical of in this novel. In many respects this is a forerunner to the modern novel. It's a perfect jewel.

----------


## Janine

> Without getting into detail (because I've done so on many other threads on this novel) but i consider this the best English novel of the 19th century. Powerful story, magnificent characters, a unique and original world view for its time, perfectly constructed, and marvelous prose. There is nothing I can possibly be critical of in this novel. In many respects this is a forerunner to the modern novel. It's a perfect jewel.


Absolutely agree with you, *Virgil* and with others who are supporting the novel; funny, I just voted and noticed all my friends voted for this novel. I guess we all think alike. The novel has such depth of characters and yes, they are absolutely 'human' and therefore have their individual flaws and weaknesses and strengths, as well. The novel is in no way 'one dimensional', but encompasses so much and a deep complexity. I had heard about this novel from my sister for years - she read it in highschool. I didn't read it, until a few years ago and I definitely had a different idea of what I thought this book would be like - it was much darker and I would never venture to call it a simple love story. I think I thought that years back, before reading it. I now have a desire to someday re-read the book, because I am sure I will see so much more in this intricate story and text. It is amazing to me that a young girl wrote this fine novel. Absolutely dark and haunting. One never forgets this novel and it's impact.

*Lady Wenthworth,* did you ever see the film version with a very young Timothy Dalton playing Heathcliff. I actually find that an interesting alternative to the older film. I found a tape of this film by chance (at thiftstore) for under a dollar; when my sister and I viewed it the tape keep getting a line across it; however, we were so mesmerized with Dalton's performance, we could not stop watching it. Later I invested in the DVD. I was just looking through my DVD's the other night and put it ontop to view again soon.

----------


## Nossa

> One never forgets this novel and it's impact.


Yeah, I'll give it that. You guys make me wanna re-read the story, from your feedbacks I feel that maybe I'm being unjust (since you all know way more about literature than I do  :Biggrin: ) Maybe I'll re-read it someday, and perhaps I'll change my mind then.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I know people who can't stand that book (for some reason they usually seem to be lovers of _Jane Eyre_), but I think it's just gorgeous. And so complex.


That is funny. I find Jane Eyre to be the best novel of all-time. It is my personal favorite and no other novel could come close. Except for Austen's Persuasion perhaps, but even that has a long way to go to reach the same level of greatness as *JE*. Anyway, having said that, I really do like Wuthering Heights. I was only 12 when I read it. It did have quite an impact on me. Heathcliff is probably the reason that it did, though. His character was so dark and interesting. So, lovers of Jane Eyre can also love Wuthering Heights.  :Smile:  




> I loved Wuthering Heights. It's a dark story with equally dark characters, and that's why I enjoyed it so much. It's a love story with many complexities. I don't like Cathy, and then I do. I feel sorry for Heathcliff, and then I don't. I feel that I _understand_ these two characters, though. They are fallible, just as we all are, and that makes them more realistic to me.


You know, you have described my feelings exactly on the book, the reason why I like it. Except that I never liked Catherine.  :Smile:  Never will.  :Smile:  Other than that, I couldn't have written the post better myself.  :Wink:  




> *Lady Wenthworth,* did you ever see the film version with a very young Timothy Dalton playing Heathcliff. I actually find that an interesting alternative to the older film. I found a tape of this film by chance (at thiftstore) for under a dollar; when my sister and I viewed it the tape keep getting a line across it; however, we were so mesmerized with Dalton's performance, we could not stop watching it. Later I invested in the DVD. I was just looking through my DVD's the other night and put it ontop to view again soon.


I know _OF_ it. I tried to find it in the library. Then I looked on Netflix, but to no avail.  :Frown:  I knew they sold it on DVD (I put it on my wishlist, in fact). I figured that he would be good at playing the dark, brooding Heathcliff. After all, I thought he was perfect as the dark, brooding Rochester.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

_Please remember this section of the forum is for book reviews_

----------


## Janine

> That is funny. I find Jane Eyre to be the best novel of all-time. It is my personal favorite and no other novel could come close. Except for Austen's Persuasion perhaps, but even that has a long way to go to reach the same level of greatness as *JE*. Anyway, having said that, I really do like Wuthering Heights. I was only 12 when I read it. It did have quite an impact on me. Heathcliff is probably the reason that it did, though. His character was so dark and interesting. So, lovers of Jane Eyre can also love Wuthering Heights.  
> 
> You know, you have described my feelings exactly on the book, the reason why I like it. Except that I never liked Catherine.  Never will.  Other than that, I couldn't have written the post better myself.  
> 
> I know _OF_ it. I tried to find it in the library. Then I looked on Netflix, but to no avail.  I knew they sold it on DVD (I put it on my wishlist, in fact). I figured that he would be good at playing the dark, brooding Heathcliff. After all, I thought he was perfect as the dark, brooding Rochester.


I hope you can find it soon, *Lady Wentworth*; I think you would like it if you liked him in "Jane Eyre." I wrote up a review on the movie thread on 'Wuthering Heights". I just re-watched it the other night; loved it. Yes, not exactly as the book, but close. They did take some liberties. Better to read my review. It is worth it, if not just for the mesmerizing quality of Dalton's amazing green eyes.

*Papayahed,* I just saw your post now; don't film adaptations relate to books?

----------


## papayahed

> *Papayahed,* I just saw your post now; don't film adaptations relate to books?




This section was was intended for book reviews:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=30178

There is General Literature and Author section to discuss all else.

----------


## Janine

> This section was was intended for book reviews:
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=30178
> 
> There is General Literature and Author section to discuss all else.


Is that because it is a poll, *Papayahed?* I didn't know that had restrictions, as to what we could discuss. Sorry. I also never realized the subheading was 'Write a Book Review'....I never even noticed that heading before this. 

So was it you that bumped our discussion to the 'Jane Eyre vs.' thread? I saw that earlier and did not realise I had started a thread...I thought I was seeing things.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Well, I feel a little bad, in a way. I seriously hadn't looked at this thread since I last posted. First of all, I only responded to that comment about Jane Eyre fans not liking Wuthering Heights to show that a person can like both. I never thought a discussion would start from that statement. Second, I answered a question that was addressed to me regarding the movie. I actually had nothing else to say about the film beyond that.

So, I am sorry if the topic went somewhere else. I seriously didn't intend for it to do so. Especially because I just responded to the other comments that were made.

So, papaya, scold me.  :Biggrin:  I guess I am at fault for unintentionally creating something that didn't follow the rules of the thread by responding to the other comments. I am at fault. Sorry!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> Is that because it is a poll, *Papayahed?* I didn't know that had restrictions, as to what we could discuss. Sorry. I also never realized the subheading was 'Write a Book Review'....I never even noticed that heading before this. 
> 
> So was it you that bumped our discussion to the 'Jane Eyre vs.' thread? I saw that earlier and did not realise I had started a thread...I thought I was seeing things.


Yes, I moved the discussion.






> Well, I feel a little bad, in a way. I seriously hadn't looked at this thread since I last posted. First of all, I only responded to that comment about Jane Eyre fans not liking Wuthering Heights to show that a person can like both. I never thought a discussion would start from that statement. Second, I answered a question that was addressed to me regarding the movie. I actually had nothing else to say about the film beyond that.
> 
> So, I am sorry if the topic went somewhere else. I seriously didn't intend for it to do so. Especially because I just responded to the other comments that were made.
> 
> So, papaya, scold me.  I guess I am at fault for unintentionally creating something that didn't follow the rules of the thread by responding to the other comments. I am at fault. Sorry!


Nonbody's being scolded. It is very easy to get carried away in threads, a simple adjustment was made to keep this part of the forum as it was intended to be.

----------


## Thespian1975

A truly dark and compelling tale. Heathcliff is violent and moody yet I like him better than Hareton or even Catherine. Wonderful scenes like when nelly tells him of catherine's death or the attack on Hindley. 
Difficult read but will stay long in the memory.

----------


## ArunSaxena

i read the novel some 2years back, but can recall the story even today. i liked the story very much, it shows a darker side of love,after all not all love stories are meant for a happy ending!

----------


## Wilde woman

I finished rereading the book a few weeks ago. I was struck by how much more I liked it now than I did when I first read it in my high school years. Back then I could only see Catherine and Heathcliff as selfish, childish brats who will stop at nothing to have their way. Now, I think I've learned to be more careful about trusting our narrator, Mrs. Dean. 

Does anyone else feel this way? Do you feel a reader can sympathize with both Mrs. Dean AND Catherine & Heathcliff? I feel like we have to cast aside Mrs. Dean's adherence to propriety to really feel the passion between Cathy and Heathcliff. Perhaps this is a better topic for the Emily Bronte forum.

Speaking of narrators, I find the opening chapters narrated by the pretentious Mr. Lockwood some of the funniest scenes in literature. I cannot help laughing when Mr. Lockwood is left alone in the kitchen to face the vicious dogs, especially the one named Juno.  :Biggrin: 

Other than that, I loved the setting and the nature imagery. It's at once so beautiful and so haunting. I can see the influence of those "wuthering heights" in both Emily and Charlotte Bronte's books.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

One of the greatest novels written in the English language, if not the greatest.

----------


## Bellrosk

Having studied this novel for English Lit AS CW and literally just finished coursework on it, I have to say the more you study and analyse it, the more it loses its appeal.

However, I do maintain that it is a brilliant book and one that I shall read again some time in the future.

----------


## K.K.

I read Wuthering Heights several years ago; I found the story very haunting and memorable. I agree with Silvia in that it is not for everyone.

----------


## MissScarlett

I agree with Virgil, Janine, LadyWentworth, and others who loved the novel. I love it, too, and I agree with Virgil, it's the best book written in the English language during the 19th century.

----------


## blazeofglory

This is really a very interesting novel I read and now I am thinking about rereading it

----------


## Warwick

Perhaps re-reading Emily's classic when I'm on vacation will add a little extra to a disturbing tale. I've taken a cottage between the Bronte Parsonage and Top Withens [Wuthering Heights] 

..."I bounded, leaped, and flew down the steep road [from Wuthering Heights]; then, quitting its windings, shot direct across the moor, rolling over banks, and wading through marshes: precipitating myself, in fact, towards the beacon-light of the Grange."

That's an idea, I'll take the book with me and read the above from chapter 17 whilst standing on Wuthering Heights.

----------


## Paulclem

Just stay away from the moors at night...

----------


## Warwick

:Eek:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Well, I feel a little bad, in a way. I seriously hadn't looked at this thread since I last posted. First of all, I only responded to that comment about Jane Eyre fans not liking Wuthering Heights to show that a person can like both. I never thought a discussion would start from that statement. Second, I answered a question that was addressed to me regarding the movie. I actually had nothing else to say about the film beyond that.

So, I am sorry if the topic went somewhere else. I seriously didn't intend for it to do so. Especially because I just responded to the other comments that were made.

So, papaya, scold me.  :Biggrin:  I guess I am at fault for unintentionally creating something that didn't follow the rules of the thread by responding to the other comments. I am at fault. Sorry!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> Is that because it is a poll, *Papayahed?* I didn't know that had restrictions, as to what we could discuss. Sorry. I also never realized the subheading was 'Write a Book Review'....I never even noticed that heading before this. 
> 
> So was it you that bumped our discussion to the 'Jane Eyre vs.' thread? I saw that earlier and did not realise I had started a thread...I thought I was seeing things.


Yes, I moved the discussion.






> Well, I feel a little bad, in a way. I seriously hadn't looked at this thread since I last posted. First of all, I only responded to that comment about Jane Eyre fans not liking Wuthering Heights to show that a person can like both. I never thought a discussion would start from that statement. Second, I answered a question that was addressed to me regarding the movie. I actually had nothing else to say about the film beyond that.
> 
> So, I am sorry if the topic went somewhere else. I seriously didn't intend for it to do so. Especially because I just responded to the other comments that were made.
> 
> So, papaya, scold me.  I guess I am at fault for unintentionally creating something that didn't follow the rules of the thread by responding to the other comments. I am at fault. Sorry!


Nonbody's being scolded. It is very easy to get carried away in threads, a simple adjustment was made to keep this part of the forum as it was intended to be.

----------


## Thespian1975

A truly dark and compelling tale. Heathcliff is violent and moody yet I like him better than Hareton or even Catherine. Wonderful scenes like when nelly tells him of catherine's death or the attack on Hindley. 
Difficult read but will stay long in the memory.

----------


## ArunSaxena

i read the novel some 2years back, but can recall the story even today. i liked the story very much, it shows a darker side of love,after all not all love stories are meant for a happy ending!

----------


## Wilde woman

I finished rereading the book a few weeks ago. I was struck by how much more I liked it now than I did when I first read it in my high school years. Back then I could only see Catherine and Heathcliff as selfish, childish brats who will stop at nothing to have their way. Now, I think I've learned to be more careful about trusting our narrator, Mrs. Dean. 

Does anyone else feel this way? Do you feel a reader can sympathize with both Mrs. Dean AND Catherine & Heathcliff? I feel like we have to cast aside Mrs. Dean's adherence to propriety to really feel the passion between Cathy and Heathcliff. Perhaps this is a better topic for the Emily Bronte forum.

Speaking of narrators, I find the opening chapters narrated by the pretentious Mr. Lockwood some of the funniest scenes in literature. I cannot help laughing when Mr. Lockwood is left alone in the kitchen to face the vicious dogs, especially the one named Juno.  :Biggrin: 

Other than that, I loved the setting and the nature imagery. It's at once so beautiful and so haunting. I can see the influence of those "wuthering heights" in both Emily and Charlotte Bronte's books.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

One of the greatest novels written in the English language, if not the greatest.

----------


## Bellrosk

Having studied this novel for English Lit AS CW and literally just finished coursework on it, I have to say the more you study and analyse it, the more it loses its appeal.

However, I do maintain that it is a brilliant book and one that I shall read again some time in the future.

----------


## K.K.

I read Wuthering Heights several years ago; I found the story very haunting and memorable. I agree with Silvia in that it is not for everyone.

----------


## MissScarlett

I agree with Virgil, Janine, LadyWentworth, and others who loved the novel. I love it, too, and I agree with Virgil, it's the best book written in the English language during the 19th century.

----------


## blazeofglory

This is really a very interesting novel I read and now I am thinking about rereading it

----------


## Warwick

Perhaps re-reading Emily's classic when I'm on vacation will add a little extra to a disturbing tale. I've taken a cottage between the Bronte Parsonage and Top Withens [Wuthering Heights] 

..."I bounded, leaped, and flew down the steep road [from Wuthering Heights]; then, quitting its windings, shot direct across the moor, rolling over banks, and wading through marshes: precipitating myself, in fact, towards the beacon-light of the Grange."

That's an idea, I'll take the book with me and read the above from chapter 17 whilst standing on Wuthering Heights.

----------


## Paulclem

Just stay away from the moors at night...

----------


## Warwick

:Eek:

----------

